# AMNTS Mesquite Smoked Black Beans



## solaryellow (Jul 15, 2012)

A few months ago, Don posted a thread about making black beans that peaked my curiosity. Being in the SE US, pork is king so it isn't uncommon to have some brisket left over from catering gigs and festivals. Here is what I am doing with those leftovers.

I start with dried beans and boil them for an hour the night before and then cut the heat, cover them and leave them overnight.






Then I remove the seeds from dried Chile De Arbol and cut them into smaller pieces.











Toss in some whole mexican oregano...






Then some kosher salt and cumin.






Add some lime...






Some green onion...






Cilantro of course....






Some chopped leftover brisket...






Minced garlic...






And then bring to a boil until the beans reach the texture you like.











Then add some mesquite smoke. I used Todd's tube smoker with some mesquite pellets.











Then adjust when you realize your little RF doesn't really have any draft without heat.






And enjoy!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 15, 2012)

Sounds like a Tasty Recipe...Mesquite is banned in this house...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...But I imagine any flavor smoke would be great...JJ


----------



## frosty (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks great!  Just finished some pulled pork for friends.  Should have thought about some beans!!! Oh well, next time.!


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 15, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Sounds like a Tasty Recipe...Mesquite is banned in this house...:wife: ...But I imagine any flavor smoke would be great...JJ



Oddly enough, I am not usually a fan of mesquite but Todd's pellets aren't nearly as harsh as mesquite chunks. That being said, oak would be my second choice. 



Frosty said:


> Looks great!  Just finished some pulled pork for friends.  Should have thought about some beans!!! Oh well, next time.!:icon_redface:



I am on a bean kick lately that I can't explain. I have 10 lbs of pintos that are next my target with pulled pork in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## hooligan8403 (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks good. I have to say bbq black beans like this are probably my favorite type. Being from the SW I grew up on them more than regular bbq beans.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks yummy


----------

